# 3.2 Fsi In a big jam. Can I check valve clearences without the cams in???



## RobertV8 (Nov 21, 2015)

So I herd a big clang on start up as my tools were not here yet to do the tensioners. I drove her home. The exhaust sounded a bit loud. But my A8 sounded the same when I S#... a chain guide. 
I pulled the cover and low and behold I had S#... the chain guide it was gone. So I waited a freaking month for my tools to come. No crank tool.... I cant make one either as I dont have acess to any machining tools. Not even a dremmel.

So I hand turned her to what looked like about tdc according to the cams by hand. The fricking tool broke the first cam adjuster. But I got one off. Its all hoopajooped and bent ( The tool.) And no not this tool the cam tool!

I forget a lot of things and I forgot to put the bar on the cams. I tried and thats when I noticed something very wrong. Cam jumped 1 tooth. No biggie. Ill just pull the tensioner and set it back in place.

I wasnt about to give up and I went for the second one. Bang! The end came right out of the four square bolt like cheese and that tool bounced into the other side of the engine bay. It looks like I ran the thing over...

Lucky only about a mil of meat came out of the bolt. Its still usable. 

Then I grabbed the belt and tried to put her to tdc... Uh oh! She wont abasafrikkin lutley wont go. belt slips. I aint a muscle man anymore but it takes a lot to slip that belt. 

So I said valves must be bent. I am almost sure its only the driver head but I have both sides. I may pull the valve cover before work tomorrow.

Long story to an end. I got the cams out and the intake off. None of the intake valves are bent.

Can I check the exhaust valves??? 

If I do not get some help I will have to pull the head. I have the parts orderd but if I can avoid it I will. Engine is in the car and needs to get sealed. I am in japan. I will loose a 600$ inspection if I dont hurry!
Also I am on my bike riding dirty as my american liscence expired, I really really need help. car and bike are seprate and my car liscence is good.

If I cant how do I get the three bolts off the pre cat. They are not rusted but I cant get anything on em. I have minimal tools.


----------

